# 525 input



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

I got my first conventional reel last week from Randy and an OM that is a little stiffer than I'm use to. I went out yesterday and tried it for the first time. No blow ups but didn't really get on it. I had 12# with no shock leader ( i know I'm trying to learn how to tie and what shock leader to use) on a 10' OM 4-8-oz in a field with no one within 1/2 mile of where I was casting. I tied on some lead I had that i think it was about 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 oz. I had about 10 cast with my first about 60 yards and my last three all about 90 to 95 yards. I used the slide on the side but could not tell a big difference. I went from slow to fast and could not tell a huge difference. Could someone tell me how to use the left side slide and the adjustment on the right side? I understand the drag. 

I guess I've gone to the dark side as I just got another new 525 delivered today with another OM 10' 1-4 oz will arrive this week.

Here are a couple of questions I have.

Shock leader: I know 10# for every oz but how many feet of leader and what knot?

What do you cast for weight in the field?

How do I use the adjustments?

thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Knobs*

The right one adjust spool end play. Place thumb on spool and try to move spool side to side; back off the knob a little until you feel and the spool move side to side, now tight the knob until you barely feel the spool move side to side. You want just slightest movement or end play.

Shock leader length, 4 - 6 wraps around the spool, thread the line Thur the eyes to the tip and back down to the spool. On a 12' rode about 22'.

Knots go here.
http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot5.html

Read everything on Neil's site. He helped design the reel and is a guru on casting.

Knob on the left, the Slidey, controls the distance on the magnets from the spool. 8 the mags are the closest and 0 the furthest from the spool.

Keep yours on 8 at first.

Casting weight. 2 oz will not load your OM. Most people practice with baseballs ~ 5 oz or they take a tennis ball and cut a small slot in it and insert their 5 oz sinker inside.

The balls keep the sinkers from getting buried into the ground.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I notice alot of you GA guys are getting high quality surf rigs designed for distance. Do the stripers come ur way?


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Orest. 

Quik question: If I were using 20# mono on a 1-4oz rod casting 2 oz......would there be a need for the leader?

rhorm....I don't live close to the beach so I need to be able to cast a long ways I've never caught a striper in the ocean but I sure am planning on it. Buying, reading and practicing for when the weather warms a little.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i wouldn't put #20 on a 525...if you have it on a rod rated 1-4 i would go with #14...and a #40 shocker...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*the 25 mag*



abu said:


> Thanks for the advice Orest.
> 
> Quik question: If I were using 20# mono on a 1-4oz rod casting 2 oz......would there be a need for the leader?
> 
> rhorm....I don't live close to the beach so I need to be able to cast a long ways I've never caught a striper in the ocean but I sure am planning on it. Buying, reading and practicing for when the weather warms a little.


Here my advice.
just practice. If the rod is rated to 8 ounces, the two ounces your throwing most likely isnt loading the rod.
Heres what I do. I tighten the spooltension knob on the right under the handle enough to allow the weight to slowly fall towards the ground. Move your slidey to full mags...Up to eight or whatever. Cast it a few times. Back of the slidey to seven then six after a few casts and try that. 
Youll get comfortable with a setting.
Try throwing at least six ounces and do practice using the shocker. Youll start craking the weights off once you get the hang of casting the reel, its a safety issue really, plus it lets you get ahold ofit. WIth six ounces, go with fifty pound test line for a shocker unless so you can up the lead if need be.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*525 Mag*

Ryan, 

I am not trying to knock what you said because you cast a whole lot farther than me but don't you supposed to loosen the tension knob on the right side of the reel until you get just a little side to side knock? Very little.

Maybe I am doing it wrong. More of a question than a correction.

Darin


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I am not trying to knock what you said because you cast a whole lot farther than me but don't you supposed to loosen the tension knob on the right side of the reel until you get just a little side to side knock? Very little.
> 
> ...


You are doing it right. Certian reels can be damaged tighting the spindal that way. I believe the 525 is one of those. But you are better to depend on the brakes provided with the reel. If you are having problems then work on the form asap. Since that is what will make the long term difference. Don't take short cuts.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I tried everything to get the most distance out of my 525 and Ryan dose like his brake tighter than most. He showed me how he sets his and I agree with him. You dont want the thing as tight as you can possibly get it, but pretty close to that IMHO. I think the less that spool "wobbles" the less friction is created = more distance. 

Speaking of 525s, does anyone think it is honestly necessary to go out and get one or two extra ones with all these changes penn is making? I dont want to think of never having one if the ones I got now break.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*YOur right, I set mine up a little different.*

I just dont like all that slop in mine. WHat Ive found is when I have the reel set up tight and Im not getting out of it what I want to, its not to hard to slack off of it a bit. Its just my preferences. I've had a couple of mine for a few years now and haven't had any problems yet. In fact, the oldest one I have is faded purple and casts the best out of all of them, without adding more oil.

Ward, I wouldn't panic. _*Its not like there is a shark on the bar between us or something like that!*_ I know where I get them from I dont expect a mad dash to pick them up anytime soon.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> In fact, the oldest one I have is faded purple and casts the best out of all of them, without adding more oil.


I thinking it's because of the dried bearings. As I was cleaning my reels, I notice that the dried bearings spin alot longer than the ones with oil.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dried Bearings*

Will running the bearings dry hurt them? Looks like it would after a while.

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I dont know about dry*

I dont necesarily think they are dry. I just have one reel that is temperamental. I like it though because it works good without allot of oil.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bearings*

I have not oiled mine since I got it. That was about a year ago. Seams to throw fine. 

I don't feel comfortable enough to tear it down completely. I will just take the spool out and oil the ones i can see. 

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*thats all you need*

Thats all you need to do darin.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I usually remove the 2 spool bearings and soak in zippo lighter fluid until I get rid off all the junks, then 1 drop of oil on each bearing.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I usually remove the 2 spool bearings and soak in zippo lighter fluid until I get rid off all the junks, then 1 drop of oil on each bearing.


There's another bearing for shaft on side opposite handle.
Good idea to do this one too.
Neil M.shows how to get it out on one of his videos.
It's not hard, but have to be careful not to scratch the gold piece you have to pulll off to get to it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I was told by the Man himself*

Black Beard (Neil)that the spool tensioner (sp) on the right side of the reel should be left alone.. Don't tighten and don't loosen. It will affect what the mags will do for ya.. It is factory preset.. I tell that to all the folks that buy them... Fast and loose just give it hell righ out da box.. JAM


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*How about if*

I already dickered with it? As these are not thrust bearings I would presume you don't want any side pressure on them?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Consistancy is the key*

May be Black Beard will chime in here.. He developed the reel.. I have about 5 of these reels now and by not messing with any of them they all throw the same (close to).. Not only that I can take a new one out da box and give it hell just like one of my older ones.. ... JAM


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*I have three*

I only dickered with the spool tension knob on one, that was last spring when I was learning to cast it. I'll have to check the spool play on the one in the box and try to make the first one the same?


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Orest said:


> *Knobs*
> 
> The right one adjust spool end play. Place thumb on spool and try to move spool side to side; back off the knob a little until you feel and the spool move side to side, now tight the knob until you barely feel the spool move side to side. You want just slightest movement or end play.
> 
> ...


Golf balls drilled out n filled w/ lead cast much better than tennis ball.
4oz is perfect for that rod


----------

